# Animal Crossing Movie



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 14, 2009)

I've seen it, found it pretty entertaining...
But have you seen it, it'd be pretty cool if you left your comments here too...


----------



## MygL (Mar 14, 2009)

Yeah I have

Humans are a little bit bad in the movie =/


----------



## technoxmaniac (Mar 14, 2009)

it was funny!


----------



## Resonate (Mar 14, 2009)

Poor Hopper.  (The Penguin)  He never did catch that fish.  >_< 

The Rest of the Movie was really good.


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 14, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Poor Hopper.  (The Penguin)  He never did catch that fish.  >_<
> 
> The Rest of the Movie was really good.


but he got a bike lol


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 14, 2009)

just a footnote: maybe this should be pinned since i didnt check all the pages but i didnt find another thread like this...just asking...doesnt HAVE to be pinned


----------



## John102 (Mar 14, 2009)

where's the "yes it was horrible" choice?


----------



## MygL (Mar 14, 2009)

john102 said:
			
		

> where's the "yes it was horrible" choice?


Here: Yes, it was horrible


----------



## Nynaeve (Mar 14, 2009)

I thought it was cute!  I liked her reaction to Kapp'n when he drove her into town.  

I've wasted brain cells on way worse things.


----------



## Jake123 (Mar 14, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! I *HATE* Rick Astley!


It's Asstley, lol!



OnTopic: I've never heard of the movie...


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 15, 2009)

Seen half of it on Youtube then my internet disconnected and couldn't be bothered to watch the rest


----------



## Earth (Mar 15, 2009)

:O where can i find it! i really wanna see it


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 15, 2009)

im going to see it after a while... i just dont have time


----------



## Collin (Mar 15, 2009)

i saw it on youtube..


----------



## Mickey (Mar 15, 2009)

Another Animal Crossing: The Movie topic...

Any who, yes, I've seen it. It was pretty interesting and was pretty okay. I was told that there is an English version (as in a different movie), is this true?


----------



## Elliot (Mar 15, 2009)

i loved the movie XD K.K. Slider performance was awesome (i wish hopper would've catched the fish XD).


----------



## Mickey (Mar 15, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> i loved the movie XD K.K. Slider performance was awesome (i wish hopper would've catched the fish XD).


Yeah, K.K. Slider was a pretty cool character in the movie.


----------



## Gallade526 (Mar 15, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<big>*AWWWWWWW RICK ROLED!!!*</big>


----------



## Jarrrad (Mar 15, 2009)

I liked the Monkey XD


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 15, 2009)

Yeah I watched the whole thing on Youtube.
It's probably gone now.


----------



## Pup101 (Mar 15, 2009)

It was cute and a nice movie!


----------



## Rockman! (Mar 15, 2009)

I liked the boy at the beginning.
He was catching bugs with the Ninja outfit on.


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 15, 2009)

There's an Animal Crossing movie?


----------



## Puckbean (Mar 15, 2009)

i seen it a long time ago so i dont remember anything from it. i wish it was in english. subtitles are distracting


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 15, 2009)

Earth said:
			
		

> :O where can i find it! i really wanna see it


YouTube  >_<


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 15, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> Another Animal Crossing: The Movie topic...
> 
> Any who, yes, I've seen it. It was pretty interesting and was pretty okay. I was told that there is an English version (as in a different movie), is this true?


I don't think there are any "different" movies but I did hear that there is now an English fandub on YouTube


----------



## KingKombat (Mar 21, 2009)

Yes, it was awesome.


----------



## Kimmi2 (Mar 21, 2009)

IT WAS AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnimalStudent (Mar 31, 2009)

One of my favorite movies! I got it from a friend so it's on my computer and I can watch it anytime. Yet I didn't know what they were saying until I watched it with subtitles online


----------



## solarshadow (Apr 1, 2009)

I've seen it, I thought it was good. Although I could only find the last half with spanish subtitles  >_<


----------



## Tyeforce (Apr 1, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/batwing321


----------



## Rene (Apr 2, 2009)

No, and I don't plan on watching it any time soon...
i just don't get why you would want to see a movie about ac >_<
are the games not enough?


----------



## mmmatlock (Jun 22, 2009)

I've seen it, I thought it was awesome. 

There's a good dub someone did on Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DX5_R56i37c&feature=PlayList&p=7C5F4C0F9BE4DEEC&index=0&playnext=1


----------



## melly (Jun 22, 2009)

It was a okay movie, but the part where the girl was a kid living on her own threw me off,
but I loved how similar it was to the game


----------



## Slyfy (Jun 22, 2009)

Ah, yes.
It was ok, not as good as the game, that's for sure.
But It was a good movie.


----------



## Josh (Jun 22, 2009)

I did, I watched it like halfway through then skipped to the end,

It wasnt perfect though.


----------



## lloydcaine (Jun 22, 2009)

I REALLLYYY WAAANNNAAA SEEE ITTT OOOMMMGGG


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 22, 2009)

Knightlordco said:
			
		

> i wish hopper would've catched the fish XD).


He caught one at the credits.


----------



## LadyRohan (Jun 24, 2009)

Mickey said:
			
		

> I did hear that there is now an English fandub on YouTube



Yup! I just watched this yesterday. It isn't complete yet. They are currently working on Part 3


----------



## OrdonDen (Jun 24, 2009)

Only watched 3 parts. It got annoying after that. 

Seeing Tortimer with a surfboard was pretty cool though. :rofl:


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 24, 2009)

I've watched it three times.. I liked it.


----------



## kenziegirl (Jun 24, 2009)

I Loved It


----------



## mattsheep11340 (Jun 27, 2009)

AWESOME!


----------



## 4861 (Jun 27, 2009)

I saw it


----------



## IceZtar (Jun 27, 2009)

Saw it and it was awesome  .


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 27, 2009)

SPOILER ALERT!!!

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Hey guys, IDK if I have seen the *whole* movie. If it ends at the end of K.K. Slider's Show, then I have seen it all, so, please help.


----------



## Roachey#2 (Jun 27, 2009)

it wasd good but japanese


----------



## ShayminFTW (Jun 27, 2009)

archy1121 said:
			
		

> SPOILER ALERT!!!
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> Hey guys, IDK if I have seen the *whole* movie. If it ends at the end of K.K. Slider's Show, then I have seen it all, so, please help.</div>


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">It ends at the credits. </div>


----------



## SockHead (Jun 27, 2009)

Seen it in Japanese.

Seen half of the fandub too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cQkvo-ZcRE&feature=channel_page


----------



## merinda! (Jun 27, 2009)

Puckbean said:
			
		

> i seen it a long time ago so i dont remember anything from it. i wish it was in english. subtitles are distracting


there is
there's a fandub
here
FIRST EPISODE IN ENGLISH.
the voices are a bit yeaaaah,
but its still pretty gnarly.


----------



## Conor (Jul 6, 2009)

I need to see it in English, watching it in Japanese irritates me after a while.


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 6, 2009)

ShayminFTW said:
			
		

> archy1121 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It ends at
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">when they find all pieces of gullivers ship I think. Then gulliver goes up to space and what he crashed into then gulliver looks down at the town. I think that's how it ends.</div>


----------



## Rene (Jul 6, 2009)

Okay, now i feel sad that my Margie left
she only wanted to be a famous designer and i just pushed her into pitfalls  :'(


----------



## IceZtar (Jul 6, 2009)

Rene said:
			
		

> Okay, now i feel sad that my Margie left
> she only wanted to be a famous designer and i just pushed her into pitfalls  :'(


XD .
You've learnt your lesson now?


----------



## Caleb (Jul 6, 2009)

Conor said:
			
		

> I need to see it in English, watching it in Japanese irritates me after a while.


I like subtitles, but an English Version would be awesome.


----------



## Hiro (Jul 7, 2009)

I loved it :'(


----------



## easpa (Jul 12, 2009)

I've watched the fan dubbed version...Loved it!


----------



## KCourtnee (Jul 14, 2009)

I feel like watching the movie again... with the english dubs of course


----------



## melly (Jul 14, 2009)

I haven't seen it in a year , I forgot the whole story
maybe I'll watch it today but I remeber it was okie


----------



## 4861 (Jul 14, 2009)

I saw it


----------



## Entei Slider (Jul 14, 2009)

I SAW the whole movie and read the subs  it was good


----------



## Away236 (Jul 14, 2009)

Watch on crunchyroll.com, they have good quality.


----------



## Sinep1 (Jul 15, 2009)

I never new there was a movie! O=


----------



## Plum (Jul 15, 2009)

Sinep1 said:
			
		

> I never new there was a movie! O=


Same here....


----------



## Anna (Jul 15, 2009)

I liked it, it was cute XD


----------



## DarkOfNight - D (Dec 11, 2009)

I've seen this film several times, in Japanese and in the first half of the English fandub!
I happen to love it! ^_^


----------



## SilentHopes (Dec 11, 2009)

xYoh said:
			
		

> john102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hah, I saw it said Rick Roll before it started playing! I won this time, Rick Astley.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Dec 11, 2009)

I didn't even know there was a movie until like right now. :3 I'll bet it's really cute.


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Dec 11, 2009)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> I didn't even know there was a movie until like right now. :3 I'll bet it's really cute.


it is <3


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Dec 11, 2009)

Bita said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In that case I'll totally have to watch it sometime! I'm a connoisseur of cute things. :>


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Dec 11, 2009)

No but I would really like to all I hear is if you like the game good chance you will like the movie.


----------



## DarkOfNight - D (Dec 11, 2009)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Bita said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess that's why I love the film then!
And yes, you should watch it! Great film at that!

Call me a connoisseur of cutesy as well then! ^_^


----------



## Nixie (Dec 12, 2009)

Ahh... I <3 the movie... Though I think that Moe deserved a part


----------



## Callie (Dec 13, 2009)

I saw it, I thought it was a cute movie. It was OK, could've been better, could've been worse.


----------



## DashS (Dec 14, 2009)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> Poor Hopper.  (The Penguin)  He never did catch that fish.  >_<
> 
> The Rest of the Movie was really good.


lol i loved his scenes
but yea the movie was OK, its a me.


----------



## Nixie (Dec 28, 2009)

You're an Alfonso fan... right?


----------

